# Guide rods?



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anybody here recomend changing the standard guide rod to a stainless steel one or is the plastic one fine?
Has anybody had trouble with the plastic guide rods?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It's a Glock and is built like a tank from the factory. The way I feel about changing factory guide rods is "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." This especially goes for a Glock that has one of the best track records out there for reliability with stock parts, so there's no reason at all to change it IMO.

-Jeff-


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I stick with stock Glock parts on all my Glocks. The guide rods have an excellent record for durability, but there have been a few reports of breakage. Often this is attributed to incorrect assembly, where the rod isn't installed fully seated into the assembly cutout on the barrel, then when the slide is forced onto the frame, the cut-out chips the rod end cap or breaks it completely.

I understand the feeling that a metal rod would be more sturdy, but problems can also be caused by the springs that come with (or are added to) these metal guide rods. There have been FAR more reports of functioning problems related to after-market guide rods and springs (that went away after changing back to the stock rod & spring), then there are of stock guide rods breaking in normal use.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Years ago, there was an aftermarket rod you could install into the original factory recoil spring assembly. I have two of those. I have aftermarket full or steel guide rods in all of my pistols.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That might have been the best of both worlds.
I take it they are no longer manufactured?


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

Just finished watching the entire "Making Glocks Rock" AGI dvd. They gave two reasons for replacing the stock guide rod.
1) It can chip (rare, but it happens)
2) Stock guide rods will flex. According to them, this will effect accuracy.

Out of all the after market guide rods, one was specifically singled out for recommendation: Aro-Tek.

http://www.arotek.com/newparts.aspx?page=newparts

Mine should be arriving early next week. I'll report back after I shoot 1000 rounds with it installed.

I highly recommend getting the DVD before you decide. Well worth it.
$30 at MidwayUSA: http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=186832


----------



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for your input people.
I would like to hear how you get on with that arotek guide rod.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> That might have been the best of both worlds.
> I take it they are no longer manufactured?


Competition Recoil Spring Assembly
Glockmeister offers the Glock enthusiast A stock recoil assembly that has a titanium insert added to the guide rod to eliminate flexing in the guide rod tube. You don't have to spend $40.00 on a titanium or stainless steel guide rod that may or may not use a stock spring. Our titanium guide rod inserts are reusable - just cut out the insert and put it in a new assembly.

GM1533 Glockmeister Recoil Assy. & Titanium Guide Rod Insert Glock Models 17,17L,22,24,24C $12.95 $12.00
GM2457 Glockmeister Recoil Assy. & Titanium Guide Rod Insert Glock Models 19,23 $12.95 $12.00
GM5586 Glockmeister Recoil Assy. & Titanium Guide Rod Insert Glock Models 20,21 $12.95 $12.00
GM2211 Glockmeister Recoil Assy. & Titanium Guide Rod Insert Glock Models 26,27 $19.95 $18.00
From this website: http://membres.lycos.fr/shooter/glock/comppart.html

Mine were tool steel and I cannot remember who made them or where I got them it's been so long. Ajax maybe? I used to buy alot of parts from them---they were a Glock authorized parts distributor. http://www.ajaxgrips.com/


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm.

That's not what I was picturing in my mind (my problem, not yours, obviously). It would indeed make the rod more rigid, but I don't think it could prevent possible chipping of the flared end. 

In any case, thanks for taking the time to post the info/link!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't see how a guide rod could affect accuracy at all. Seems to me that the guide rod isn't even necessary when the handgun is assembled. 

I did replace the plastic guide rod on my Walther P99 with a steel one, but not for reasons of accuracy. The Walther guide rod was a 2 part plastic rod that deflected significantly upon field stripping. It just bugged me.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

MLB said:


> I did replace the plastic guide rod on my Walther P99 with a steel one...................


Do you remember where you got that? I'd really like to do that on my P99.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The one I have installed is made by Sprinco ( http://www.sprinco.com/ ).

Well made, no issues with it, glad I have it. Not worth the $60 or so I spent on it except in my head. Good luck.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks MLB, I'll look into that.


----------

